# Didn't receive my pension check



## debodun (Oct 3, 2022)

I expected it today. They are always mailed out on the next-to-last business day of teh month which would have been Sept. 29th. If I don't get it tomorrow, someone is going to hear about it. I had all my deposit slips made out, too.


----------



## Devi (Oct 3, 2022)

Wouldn't the next-to-last business day of the month have been September 30th (a Friday)?

(Added per @hollydolly's post below -- 9/30 would be the _last_ business day of the month, not the next-to-last.)


----------



## bowmore (Oct 3, 2022)

Why don't you have it automatically deposited in your bank account?


----------



## DaveA (Oct 3, 2022)

bowmore said:


> Why don't you have it automatically deposited in your bank account?


That's what I've for the past 30 years and never had a hitch.  Hope you have no further problems, debodun.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2022)

Devi said:


> Wouldn't the next-to-last business day of the month have been September 30th (a Friday)?


that would have been the Last business day of the month.. 30 days in September


----------



## Bella (Oct 3, 2022)

Save yourself distress and have it directly deposited in your bank account. The USPS isn't what it once was.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 3, 2022)

Bella said:


> Save yourself distress and have it directly deposited in your bank account. The USPS isn't what it once was.


Boy, ain't *THAT* the truth
Even if you have a PO Box......they can't seem to find the right slot.

Auto deposit is the *only *way


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 3, 2022)

For sure direct deposit I prefer.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 3, 2022)

I only direct deposit ..

many banks also take part in what is called early pay day …they advance govt checks like social security and pension 2 days in advance .

wd have been getting our wed social security check on Monday’s for more than a year now through capital one .

i would never want the headaches of mailed checks


----------



## MickaC (Oct 3, 2022)

I have all direct deposits……government cheques are always deposited 3rd last banking day of the month.


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 3, 2022)

debodun said:


> I expected it today. They are always mailed out on the next-to-last business day of teh month


Does it get mailed from any place that might have been closed for the Hurricane?


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 3, 2022)

Honestly, @debodun, for an intelligent, educated woman, you sure do have a hard time getting out of your own way!

Life is hard. I've never, ever "met" anyone who is obviously determined to make it harder than it needs to be and who has more reasons excuses for making sure it's as difficult as possible.

Sign up for these four things. Save time. Save money. Save your sanity. And learn some things that will serve you well in the coming days, months, years.

1. Direct deposit
2. Debit card
3. Credit card
4. Cell phone

ETA: Change is hard, and at one time or another, most of us have resisted mightily but eventually gave in and changed because it really was the path of least resistance. It turned out to be much to our benefit, and we're glad we decided to go with the flow.

Like Nike's slogan says: Just Do It!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 3, 2022)

There's no way I'd have my pension check mailed. I don't trust the P.O. for one. Several years ago, a neighbor who lives in the adjoining building brought my pension check to me after it was put in his box. Well actually, it was only a stub. Once I received what I knew was a check (you used to be able to tell from what showed through the window in the envelope). It was for a man in another town who's name nor address even vaguely resembled mine. I took it directly to the postal delivery supervisor.  Since then, so much mail has erroneously wound up in me and my neighbors' boxes. Additionally, there's too much mail theft going on these days...some of it from right within the P.O.  I agree with others...direct deposit is the way to go Deb.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 3, 2022)

Sending/receiving checks in the mail just insures that one will eventually be lost or sent to the wrong place.  The USPS is having all sort of problems, and showing no signs of improvement.  When I  buy something online, I usually get a tracking number, and in most cases the item goes through multiple distribution centers before it finally arrives....each center creating a possibility of it getting lost or sent the wrong address.


----------



## Jules (Oct 3, 2022)

Deb, I don’t understand why you’re so stressed.  It’s not like you don’t have funds in the bank to cover any expenses.

Another vote for never having any money sent via the mail system.


----------



## Chet (Oct 4, 2022)

Go direct deposit, but make sure it's to a bank with whom you have a checking account. Also be sure it's with a bank you plan on staying with, because it's a hassle to switch the direct deposit to another.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 4, 2022)

direct deposit is the way to go.  I forget about mine until I get an email from the bank that its been deposited.


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2022)

The mail delivery was very late yesterday - must have been between 4 and 5 pm. I was checking the mailbox about every hour and I looked at 4 pm and there was nothing. At 5pm there was the mail, but too late to go to the bank. 

Why I don't have DD is because sometimes I want to deposit it in another account, split the deposit between 2 accounts, or deposit some and keep some. With DD, everything goes into one designated account.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 4, 2022)

debodun said:


> The mail delivery was very late yesterday - must have been between 4 and 5 pm. I was checking the mailbox about every hour and I looked at 4 pm and there was nothing. At 5pm there was the mail, but too late to go to the bank.
> 
> Why I don't have DD is because sometimes I want to deposit it in another account, split the deposit between 2 accounts, or deposit some and keep some. With DD, everything goes into one designated account.


It lands in one account but with a click of a mouse I can send it anywhere..that is a pretty lame excuse.

all our directs go into one account , but they are spent from two others not at that bank  …transfers are a click away


----------



## rgp (Oct 4, 2022)

We were told when I retired [2000] to allow six days. It has only taken that long once. That was over a holiday weekend. This one was delivered yesterday, on the third.


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2022)

The last time I inquired, my bank charged a $25 fee to transfer funds between accounts - it may be even more now.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 4, 2022)

debodun said:


> The last time I inquired, my bank charged a $25 fee to transfer funds between accounts - it may be even more now.


No , that is wrong ….that is for a wire transfer  …ach transfers are free and if not you need a new bank …

we don’t pay a dime from chase , capital one , fidelity ,vanguard , citi bank ,cit bank and td bank for typical ach transfers , these are not bank wires.

what bank ? I will look it up


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 4, 2022)

debodun said:


> The last time I inquired, my bank charged a $25 fee to transfer funds between accounts - it may be even more now.


I think that you might want to check with your bank again and see if they do that now. I do all of my banking online (and LOVE it !), and I can just transfer between accounts in a matter of minutes and it does not cost me anything. 
I only need one bank, so it might make a difference if I had more than one bank and had to transfer money, but I still doubt that it would cost $25 to do that either. 

I also have direct deposit, and they always post my SS check a few days ahead of time.  Mostly, I don’t need actual cash, but all of the stores will happily give people cash back after using a credit or debit card, and that does not cost either.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 4, 2022)

I would bet  anything it’s free for ach transfers …most banks get 25 or more to do bank wires but that is not what you typically use to move money ..ach transfers which use the electronic banking system are usually always free


----------



## Bella (Oct 4, 2022)

Folks, this is hopeless. Good try, but there's nothing anyone can say that will convince Deb to do direct deposit or get a credit card. It's not gonna happen.


----------



## rgp (Oct 4, 2022)

Bella said:


> Folks, this is hopeless. Good try, but there's nothing anyone can say that will convince Deb to do direct deposit or get a credit card. It's not gonna happen.



 And isn't that kind of his buisness ? Why does he need to be convinced ? 

 I often wonder why we seem to live in a 'you must do things my way' world ?

 Must we all be like lemmings ? .... and all walking off the same cliff ?


----------



## Don M. (Oct 4, 2022)

rgp said:


> And isn't that kind of his buisness ? Why does he need to be convinced ?


Deb is a "She".....sorry, I couldn't resist


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 4, 2022)

rgp said:


> And isn't that kind of his buisness ? Why does he need to be convinced ?
> 
> I often wonder why we seem to live in a 'you must do things my way' world ?
> 
> Must we all be like lemmings ? .... and all walking off the same cliff ?



Then why did they post if they don’t want comments  or a way around going through this ?

ifit is their business then why post about it on a public forum  eliciting comments


----------



## Nathan (Oct 4, 2022)

Computers don't make mistakes unless directed to do so.   As much as you can, try to keep your money and important mail out of the hands of humans.  
When things go wrong:   computer glitch human glitch.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 4, 2022)

Have you heard the phrase "p*ssing in the wind"? @debodun has a reason excuse for ever.dam.thang, as we say in the South.

I've transferred money from one bank to another, from one account to another, all at no charge whatsoever. 

I'd no more trust my money to the USPS than I trust Louis DeJoy to save or improve the USPS.

What if the mail gets delivered to the wrong address? What if there's a substitute carrier on the day you're expecting something really important and your name is one the sub doesn't recognize so just takes it back to the post office?

Deb isn't gonna make any kind of change, especially if it's for the better, because she prefers spending her life in a quandary. If she isn't mired in some kind of quandary, she's miserable.

And if she made any change(s) whatsoever, she wouldn't have anything to complain about/ask advice about. Not that she's ever taken advice when she asked for it...jussayins

Deb would rather live in "The last time I asked" (years ago) than "Wow! That was easier than I thought, and I'm so glad I did it. It's made my life so much simpler" (now).

Another time when I'm done, much as I will probably want to rebut the next reasons excuses she comes up with.


----------



## Knight (Oct 4, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Deb isn't gonna make any kind of change, especially if it's for the better, because she prefers spending her life in a quandary. If she isn't mired in some kind of quandary, she's miserable.
> 
> And if she made any change(s) whatsoever, she wouldn't have anything to complain about/ask advice about. Not that she's ever taken advice when she asked for it...jussayins
> 
> Deb would rather live in "The last time I asked" (years ago) than "Wow! That was easier than I thought, and I'm so glad I did it. It's made my life so much simpler" (now).


That really sums up Deb's various posts.  I tend to look at what she posts as entertainment, because she does elicit multiple people giving good advice. Humorous is her ability to explain why she can't take the advice. Usually like this particular one up to 31 posts with mine.


----------



## Leann (Oct 4, 2022)

Some people are comfortable in doing things the way they are used to doing them. @debodun is like that. I have a friend who is like that, too. It's just who they are. While I agree that things like direct deposit are safer and far more convenient, some folks like a paper check. I'm not criticizing the OP or any of the comments. I see both sides. I'm just adding my two cents.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 4, 2022)

Knight said:


> I tend to look at what she posts as entertainment


Yup


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 4, 2022)

I guess a case could be made for receiving a paper check: it is something to do to go cash it, and then that provides a little actual human face to face interaction.  And much cheaper to get interaction that way than by going shopping.


----------



## helenbacque (Oct 4, 2022)

Each of us should be allowed to take our pleasure wherever we wish if it does no harm to others.

I had an aunt once who got a great deal of pleasure from playing with her money, growing it, counting it, talking about it.  She was asked once what she would do if she won the lottery.  "Put it in the bank, of course, so it could start earning interest."  

She was widowed and childless so keeping track of her money was what she did for fun and she seemed happy with that.  She lived to be 90 + so nursing home got it all before she died.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 4, 2022)

One can do whatever they want no matter how archaic or it being a poor financial choice .

however trying to justify what you do on a public forum opens up what you do to all kinds of comments and criticisms


----------



## rgp (Oct 4, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Deb is a "She".....sorry, I couldn't resist



 Oh-no my apology ..... I didn't know !!


----------



## rgp (Oct 4, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> One can do whatever they want no matter how archaic or it being a poor financial choice .
> 
> however trying to justify what you do on a public forum opens up what you do to all kinds of comments and criticisms



 But ..... do the comments etc, need such a judgemental tone ? 

 Such a 'my way or the highway' attitude ?


----------



## bowmore (Oct 4, 2022)

Knight said:


> That really sums up Deb's various posts.  I tend to look at what she posts as entertainment, because she does elicit multiple people giving good advice. Humorous is her ability to explain why she can't take the advice. Usually like this particular one up to 31 posts with mine.


That pretty much sums it up. The classic was when she asked about the cost to fix the kitchen ceiling on the first floor She ignored the fact she was too cheap to fix the roof leak above the second story that caused the ceiling to collapse.
As somebody said, I read her posts for their entertainment value.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 4, 2022)

Bella said:


> Folks, this is hopeless. Good try, but there's nothing anyone can say that will convince Deb to do direct deposit or get a credit card. It's not gonna happen.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2022)

Deb, since you will never take our advice in these matters, please stop complaining when something happens. Don't even tell us about it, there is no point.

And folks, Deb rarely asks for help yet we fall all over ourselves trying to solve her problem without even being asked.

Tell us your good stuff, Deb!


----------



## Nathan (Oct 4, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Louis DeJoy


I can't believe he's still Postmaster General, shouda been_ purged_ along with the others.


----------



## Knight (Oct 4, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Deb, since you will never take our advice in these matters, please stop complaining when something happens. Don't even tell us about it, there is no point.
> 
> And folks, Deb rarely asks for help yet we fall all over ourselves trying to solve her problem without even being asked.
> 
> Tell us your good stuff, Deb!


She did kind of.
She posted pictures of the stuff she hoarded in her old home. Then she posted how much better all the stuff she was hoarding is organized in her new home. Maybe stuff is not the right way to describe her alternate source of income. Maybe the collectibles her parents left her to sell at yard sales would be a better description. 

 Poor Deb plagued with problems that people tried to help with. Never did find out if she got the CV joints repaired in her car, or if the slow drain in her kitchen sink was resolved. For convenience if she had a button put in to open her garage door from inside her garage. Even her driveway that needed repair had a lot of input/advice that ended up ??

Said it before her problems and reasons for not doing anything are a source of entertainment.  

 on a positive note.  At least her grass is being mowed, and many sympathize with her &  try to offer solutions.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 4, 2022)

Knight said:


> Said it before her problems and reasons _excuses_ for not doing anything are a source of entertainment.
> 
> Fixed it for ya!


----------



## Knight (Oct 4, 2022)

Thank You


----------



## rgp (Oct 5, 2022)

It seems I wasn't reading 'deep' enough ....


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2022)

The mail truck never came yesterday. I had outgoing mail and the flag on the mailbox was still up at 6pm. Really late on Monday and never came yesterday. I was almost curious enough to drive to the post office and ask, but the truck must have been around very early today - the flag was down.

BTW - why all the flack. Did I ask in the OP for any advice? I was just telling what happened.


----------



## MountainRa (Oct 5, 2022)

debodun said:


> BTW - why all the flack. Did I ask in the OP for any advice? I was just telling what happened.


debodun has a point. She didn’t ask for help; although I understand why members would assume she was asking.
Sometimes a person just needs to vent. I know sometimes I just want someone to listens to me rant for an hour and not tell me what to do.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 5, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> debodun has a point. She didn’t ask for help; although I understand why members would assume she was asking.
> Sometimes a person just needs to vent. I know sometimes I just want someone to listens to me rant for an hour and not tell me what to do.


On a public forum , they need to say they are just venting and not looking for comments


----------



## C50 (Oct 5, 2022)

debodun said:


> BTW - why all the flack. Did I ask in the OP for any advice? I was just telling what happened.



I agree,  I wondered the same thing.  Seems easy enough to ignore a post or poster, why bother disparaging them?

I get not wanting to automate your finances(even though I do everything online).  I think getting a physical check and having to write checks for payments gives you a tangible handle on your money.  I think auto bill pay makes it easy to lose track of spending.  I bet plenty of people couldn't tell you what some of their monthly bills are because they never see a paper copy, or what they spend on groceries because they just swipe their card.

My point is Deb you just keep being you.


----------



## C50 (Oct 5, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> On a public forum , they need to say they are just venting and not looking for comments



Really?  That's a rule?  (No need to respond, just being contrary)


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 5, 2022)

C50 said:


> Really?  That's a rule?  (No need to respond, just being contrary)


Not a rule but they better expect criticism and why waste  everyones time commenting…better to say just venting and not looking to change how I do things so no one wastes their time


----------



## Judycat (Oct 5, 2022)

Even if you say you are just venting, people will still feel the need to give advice. Most irritating is when you tell someone you don't want to hear it and they go ahead and blab it out anyway. The I-know-something-you-don't premise.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> Not a rule but they better expect criticism and why waste  everyones time commenting…better to say just venting and not looking to change how I do things so no one wastes their time


That would be helpful.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> debodun has a point. She didn’t ask for help; although I understand why members would assume she was asking.
> Sometimes a person just needs to vent. I know sometimes I just want someone to listens to me rant for an hour and not tell me what to do.


Exactly what I said. She doesn't even ask, yet we pile on advice she never asked for.


----------



## rgp (Oct 5, 2022)

Seems to me ........ some people are making assumptions ? And some people 'need' to realize that their opinion is not needed for others to survive ?

 As already noted .... some folks use these forums just to 'vent' . And sometimes 'venting' [getting something off one's chest] just feels good ...... No advise requested or needed .


----------



## Leann (Oct 5, 2022)

There are a few folks here (not on this thread but on this site) that I "ignore" because I just find their posts irrelevant and/or uninteresting. They don't even fit in the category of mildly entertaining. I'd rather do that than post something that might be hurtful.


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 21, 2022)

Wondering where one got caught . Just got involved in applying for survivor's pension including my own. Everything was fine but having worked as a public servant, and used to type and deliver loads of "Acknowledgement of Receipt" letters, I'm appalled at the lack of progress/information on how things are advancing or even what each amounts are!!!

LOL! It's seems today the excuses for delays are a) the Pandemic; b) some sort of backlog or (our current situation) a backlog due to a major postal strike. The last two days this year 23-24 December. I got various checks through the posts but no information as to what each of them was about. Strange!

Then, found the link for Direct Deposit Forms, filled them out for each account numbers and know that next two due around 28 December, but no confirmation that forms have been received. However, the second November check is missing. No concrete info as to where it is but feel it's stuck in the postal quagmire .

Same situation with a bank and retirement savings plan as survivor. They stated on their site that it takes 65 days (which I'm assuming ARE under normal conditions). However, as previously mentioned, the Pandemic seems to be the constant excuse these days.

Regarding this, it's been more than 65 days that they've received it. I've given email address, home phone and mobile number, all the proofs and certificates required, and included home address. I even left a phone message a few weeks ago. Nothing!!!! I find this lack of no communication simply annoying.

Seriously, upset to see that at our end, we've got to hurry up, send everything in triplicate, include this, that and the next thing. But then, we've to wait ad-nauseatum for them to move a finger. Sorry, venting as it's really unnecessary for them to act that way, as a bank we put our trust in them but they seem content to just follow the procedures, which I understand, but why not gives us a heads-up about what's going on with the situation at hand.

I'm assuming that banks are still working with minimal staff since Pandemic lockdowns? Anyone else been through this?


----------

